# Как восстановить сегменты дисков Th10 -Th11, снижена высота на 2-3 мм min.



## NatalkaМ (7 Мар 2017)

Добрый день,  болит спина в районе: низ грудного отдела и высшего поясничного отдела, сегменты Th10 -Th11. Боль при движении бывает, например при долгом мытье посуды, ручной стирки, а так же при долгом сидении. Так же после тяжести более 3 кг.  В покое не болит.
Пожалуйста подскажите,  как нужно и можно востановить мой позвоночник, дело в том, что год  и три месяца пила метипред, как только его отменила стала болеть спина. Какие упражнения, массажи нужны для восстановления. Благодарю Вас от всей души за консультацию!!!!!!!
 Сделала снимки поясничного отдела, есть описание. И грудной отдел есть и снимок и описание. Постараюсь прикрепить снимки и описания.
1. скидываю грудной отдел полность сделан 07.03.2017
2. так же грудной отдел сбоку 07.03.2017
3. немного увеличила, пополам сначала нижний грудной отдел.
4. увеличила верхний грудной отдел.
5. выписка свежих снимков грудного позвоночника.
6. выписка поясничного отдела, слелан снимок ноября 2016 года.


----------



## NatalkaМ (7 Мар 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,  день добрый! Можно у Вас проконсультироваться? Я новичок,  не знаю как правильно задавать вопросы, могли бы вы дать Ваш совет!? Спасибо большое. Вопрос по остеохондрозу.

@Владимир Воротынцев,  добрый вечер! Можно у Вас проконсультироваться,  я новичок, многое не знаю, вот мой вопрос о остеохондрозе, там снимки сегодняшние грудного отдела и его описание и  только описание снимка поясничного отдела. Очень прошу Вас сказать как можно восстановить позвоночник и возможно ли это?


----------



## La murr (7 Мар 2017)

@NatalkaМ, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## NatalkaМ (7 Мар 2017)

Спасибо большое за информацию действия на вашем сайте!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2017)

Анализы крови: соэ, срб, покажите


----------



## NatalkaМ (7 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анализы крови: соэ, срб, покажите


Сегодня сдала ОАК, его опишу, скину.
Соэ высокий 40 соэ то повышается то снижается. Но железо в пришло в норму.
Есть анализы три недели назад биохимия, белок суточной мочи (в 2014 году был гломерулонефрит) пила метипред год и три месяца, после отмены и началась боль в позвоночнике и снова белок появился в моче до 2 гр в сутки, отёков нет. Спина в покое не болит, читала, что белок может быть при лордозе. Анализы скину все.

срб можно сдать после праздника, ответ придет через день.

         

Есть анализы три недели назад биохимия, белок суточной мочи (в 2014 году был гломерулонефрит) пила метипред год и три месяца, после отмены и началась боль в позвоночнике и снова белок появился в моче до 2 гр в сутки, отёков нет. Спина в покое не болит, читала, что белок может быть при лордозе. Анализы скину все.

срб можно сдать после праздника, ответ придет через день.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2017)

Тогда и диагноз от ревматолога покажите.
И почему отменили лекарства?


----------



## NatalkaМ (7 Мар 2017)

Диагноз ревмотолога:



Метипред пила и имунопоглощающие, через два с половиной месяца белок пришел в норму, но через пять месяцев получила осложнение головного мозга левой стороны и немного правой,  энцефалит височного отдела. Имунопоглощающие отменили, метипред продолжили снижать,  вот в августе снизили,  белок в норме был но спина болела очень,  через месяца два белок снова появился но не в таких количествах как был (10гр)


----------



## AIR (8 Мар 2017)

Вечер добрый Наталья Владимировна. .. Раз уж и меня спросили, то извольте заполучить..
Должен Вас разочаровать, хоть и маловато входных данных... Ситуация втечается сплошь и рядом и самая обычная... Конечно желательно было бы посмотреть,  так как существует пара вариантов ... 1.У Вас сколиоз поэтому справа может болеть верхняя часть квадратной мышцы поясницы я слева некоторые сегменты трпециевидной. ...  2. Так как сколиоз совсем маленький, то могут болеть симметрично подвздошно-реберные в месте прикрепления к ребрам (что наиболее вероятно)  3. Сочетание этих двух вариантов...
Причина болей - усталость мышц из длительной избыточной нагрузки в результате нарушения статики - небольшой сколиоз и привычка немного сутулиться...
Мягкое разминание,  не грубое в месте болезненных уплотнений с мазилками и упражнения в виде простого комплекса с интернета, например "бадуаньцзин " (8 кусков парчи), "Ицзиньцзин " (канон изменений сухожилий и мышц)...
Типа так..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2017)

NatalkaМ написал(а):


> Диагноз ревмотолога:Посмотреть вложение 100076
> Метипред пила и имунопоглощающие, через два с половиной месяца белок пришел в норму, но через пять месяцев получила осложнение головного мозга левой стороны и немного правой,  энцефалит височного отдела. Имунопоглощающие отменили, метипред продолжили снижать,  вот в августе снизили,  белок в норме был но спина болела очень,  через месяца два белок снова появился но не в таких количествах как был (10гр)


Не рентгенолога, а ревматолога. Врача который назначит метипред.
Урологи, что говорят?
Боюсь причина боли не в позвоночнике.
Надо разобраться.


----------



## NatalkaМ (8 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не рентгенолога, а ревматолога. Врача который назначит метипред.
> Урологи, что говорят?
> Боюсь причина боли не в позвоночнике.
> Надо разобраться.



Мне назначал метипред Нефролог, лежу у них в отделении раз в полгода. Капаем вессел ду эф, метипред мне не назначают так как были осложнения и ввлелчется белок не выше 2 гр в сутки, бывает меньше. Соэ повышен, они объясняют что это причина в почках так как белок выходит. Кстати,  мене объяснили, что я сдала оак после хорошего завтрка, прошло всего час поэтому  соэ может повысится! А вы предпологаете что может быть причиной болей? Еще раз спасибо Вам за ваше внимание и Ваше время!

Нефрологи ставят хронический гломерулонефрит, по биопсии почек пишут: или сегментарная форма болещни тонких мнмбран или минимальные изменения с факальным сегминтарным гломерулосклерозом. Москва поясняет,  что это либо первый либо второй вариант, Ростов такой совместимый диагноз и ставит.

Прошу прощения за ошибки, пишу с маленького смартфона, быстро ))

@AIR,


AIR написал(а):


> Вечер добрый Наталья Владимировна. .. Раз уж и меня спросили, то извольте заполучить..
> Должен Вас разочаровать, хоть и маловато входных данных... Ситуация втечается сплошь и рядом и самая обычная... Конечно желательно было бы посмотреть,  так как существует пара вариантов ... 1.У Вас сколиоз поэтому справа может болеть верхняя часть квадратной мышцы поясницы я слева некоторые сегменты трпециевидной. ...  2. Так как сколиоз совсем маленький, то могут болеть симметрично подвздошно-реберные в месте прикрепления к ребрам (что наиболее вероятно)  3. Сочетание этих двух вариантов...
> Причина болей - усталость мышц из длительной избыточной нагрузки в результате нарушения статики - небольшой сколиоз и привычка немного сутулиться...
> Мягкое разминание,  не грубое в месте болезненных уплотнений с мазилками и упражнения в виде простого комплекса с интернета, например "бадуаньцзин " (8 кусков парчи), "Ицзиньцзин " (канон изменений сухожилий и мышц)...
> Типа так..



Спасибо Вам огромное! Да так и есть болит когда  долго стою, или несу сумку больше трех кг, на одной руке. Есть ощущение и с лево под грудью,  больно вздохнуть но потом проходит. Но а с право болит чуть выше поясничного отдела, (чуть выше верхнего поясничного отдела). Раньше при наклоне, хавтала боль сильная, стала делать упражнения, чуть легче но после несения сумок, начинает болеть и больше с права. Рентгенолог сказал что будет болеть всегда, так как Тh 10 - Th 11 имеет сужение на 2 мм, можно ли это исправить?  Я приложу его описание снимка грудного отдела. Вот можно еще вопрос спросить у Вас? Может ли моя проблема с позвонком влиять на выделения белка в моче до1.5-  2 гр в сутки. И как это исправить. Дело в том что я пила чуть больше года метипред для почек и после его отмены начались боли, метипред как-то влияет на позвоночник читала что многие, отменив страдают болью в позвонке.  Как попасть к Вам на прием, если конечно Вы есть в Ростовской области, еще раз огромное спасибо за Ваше внимание и время!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2017)

Ну вот, с основным диагнозом разобрались.
Препараты от невролога.

Снимки рентгеновские, боковой снимок, есть на руках.

На остеопороз проверку делали?


----------



## NatalkaМ (8 Мар 2017)

На остеопороз не знаю как проверять нужно, не делала.
Снимок есть грудного отдела прикрепляю:

 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ну вот, с основным диагнозом разобрались.
> Препараты от невролога.
> 
> Снимки рентгеновские, боковой снимок, есть на руках.
> ...


Препараты от невролога только таблетки нейромультивит и все.  Больше ничего не принимала и не колола. Но назначили вот такое лечение: Мельгама 1мл в/м через день и Медокалм 1 мп в/м через день всего 10 дней. Пока это не исполнила.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2017)

Надо сделать рентгеновскую денситометрию.
Я бы сделал и МРТ, на предмет поражения костей.
Назначения врача надо исполнять.
Все назначения согласовывать с нефрологом.
По описанию должны быть еще снимки тазовых костей?

Задача не восстановить, а устранить боль.


----------

